# Caesar Chorus Build



## Dan0h (Nov 28, 2020)

Finished this morning. LOTS-OF-COMPONENTS! Sounds great. I haven’t had a chorus pedal since the 90s.


----------



## Funnel (Nov 28, 2020)

Looks good! This is on my PCB wish list.


----------



## Barry (Nov 28, 2020)

Nice looking build!


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 28, 2020)

FYI a General TSO into this Caesar is outstanding. And I’ve never really been a compressor guy. ????


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 28, 2020)

Digging those knobs. Super sharp!


----------



## Chas Grant (Nov 29, 2020)

NICE! The matching knobs and washers are sharp!  BBD chips are on their way for this one, can't wait!


----------

